
Ask HN: Can you ask why a company underwent a reorg? - nullundefined
I&#x27;m feeling out a company and I know they recently underwent a reorg, and I&#x27;d like to know what motivated it. Is this inappropriate to ask?
======
smt88
Ask, but don't expect a very honest answer. Check them out on Glassdoor.

